# Gormully & Jeffery Bicycle Wrench?



## scrubbinrims (Oct 9, 2015)

Picked this up today at an estate sale, anybody know if this is pre-1900 and for a bicycle?
Would fit in a bike bag.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## ace (Oct 10, 2015)

I have a 1897 G&J Rambler bicycle that the wrench was made for. Very cool!


----------



## Rambler (Oct 10, 2015)

Don't forget that Rambler also built automobiles. I suspect that wrench was more likely intended for an automobile rather than bicycle. Most tool kit bicycle wrenches were stamped steel not forged.


----------



## rloving (Oct 14, 2015)

Rambler, 

Interesting discussion, Gormully and Jeffery offered a bicycle tool kit that included a forged wrench stamped Gormully and Jeffery Chicago IL, however the image I have shows it with a open faced wrench end and Flat pry bar type opposite end.  I also happen to own a wrench just like the one posted in my tool bag on my 1899 G&J Rambler, but I have no idea if it is correct for the bike.

Although Jeffery switched to Automobiles, he moved the auto plant to Kenosha Wi with the funds from the sale of the bicycle rights to the Rambler to American Bicycles.  If it was for a Gormully and Jeffery "Early" auto, would it not be stamped Kenosha and not Chicago?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks.
Also, in my quick research g and j was purchased in 1900, the rambler name continued and yes expanded into autos, but not associated with "Gormully & Jeffrey" having split up.
I still think it is a bicycle wrench and the auto wrenches I have seen typically are sized.
BTW, the wrench is/will be for sale as I like it, but not as much into the early stuff.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Oct 14, 2015)

Come to the dark side Chris......... boohaha.....


----------



## pelletman (Oct 14, 2015)

Rambler said:


> Don't forget that Rambler also built automobiles. I suspect that wrench was more likely intended for an automobile rather than bicycle. Most tool kit bicycle wrenches were stamped steel not forged.




Gormully & Jeffrey didn't build cars, but Thomas B Jeffrey did.  They were split up by then.  The wrench would be bicycle I'd say


----------



## rloving (Oct 14, 2015)

I agree that it is a Bicycle tool, but what time frame?  Here are some pic's of the Rambler Tool Kit and my G&KJ wrench...


----------



## rloving (Oct 21, 2015)

If you are also on Facebook, and are interested in sharing info and parts specifically on the Gormully and Jeffery (or Pope) Rambler, join the new Facebook group called "Gormully and Jeffery Rambler Bicycle Group" at  https://www.facebook.com/groups/1667712360140150/


----------

